# Skimming a bottling tank for wax



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A metal spatula. You know, a pancake flipper?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

By the time my honey makes it to the bottling tank. there is no wax to skim! It has been through 2 screens and 2 filters.


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

Or a paint scraper does the trick, flexible and broad.

Geoff


----------

